# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Nieuws: Nederland wil informatie terug op zelfzorgmiddelen

## Leontien

Op donderdag 4 juli a.s. gaan de initiatiefnemers van de petitie Handen af van de Homeopathie opnieuw naar Den Haag. Op de laatste dag voor het zomerreces wordt op het Plein voor de Tweede Kamer van 10 tot 17 uur een petitie evenement georganiseerd. Zon 20-tal petities zijn daarbij vertegenwoordigd. Doel is om zoveel mogelijk Kamerleden te spreken te krijgen. Inmiddels hebben bijna 64.000 mensen de petitie Handen af van de Homeopathie ondertekend. 

*Hoe het begon*
Aanleiding voor het starten van de petitie is de maatregel van minister Schippers geweest. Zij heeft bepaald dat per 1 juli op homeopathische zelfzorgmiddelen niet langer vermeld mag worden waarvoor zij dienen. De petitie is ondertekend door verontruste burgers die gebruik maken van homeopathische geneesmiddelen en die zich beknot voelen in hun recht op vrije keuze, nu de informatie over de werking van homeopathische geneesmiddelen niet langer toegankelijk is.

De petitie is op 23 april jl. in de Tweede Kamer aangeboden door initiatiefneemster Claire Hocks, Bernard Schmidt, voorzitter van de consumentenvereniging voor Homeopathie (KVHN) en Lilian Peters, voorzitter van de Stichting Voor Vrije Keuze.

*Politiek reageert niet*
Op 23 april werden 57.500 handtekeningen overhandigd aan de leden van de Vaste Commissie van VWS. Sindsdien is echter nog geen reactie gekomen vanuit de politiek. Het aantal ondertekenaars is inmiddels gestegen naar bijna 64.000 en het aantal groeit nog steeds. Een burgerinitiatief komt met de dag dichterbij, zodat de Tweede Kamer het onderwerp op de agenda zal moeten plaatsen. 

Het belangrijkste doel is dat de homeopathische zelfzorgmiddelen in de toekomst weer voorzien worden van informatie, zodat iedereen weet waarvoor ze bedoeld zijn. Daarnaast willen we dat vrije communicatie in de media over de werking van de middelen weer mogelijk is, zodat gebruikers van homeopathische geneesmiddelen toegang hebben tot de informatie waarop zij recht hebben.

Wat vind je van dit nieuws?

----------


## vandenberg1124

Bedankt voor dit goede post.

----------


## Flogiston

*
Ik zie eerlijk gezegd het probleem niet.

Informatie over de werking van een middel mag al worden gegeven, zowel op de verpakking als mondeling. Het enige wat daartoe nodig is, is dat de fabrikant (of iemand anders) kan _laten zien_ dat die werking bestaat.

Dus wat is nu het probleem?
*

----------


## sophiaq

Nee, de info mag niet meer worden gegeven op de verpakking. 
Ik hoop dat er nog meer ondertekenaars komen. 
Dit is een aantasting van het recht op zelfzorg.

----------


## Flogiston

Lees de wetstekst er maar op na: je mag alle informatie geven die je wilt.

Het enige dat je hoeft te doen is laten zien dat die informatie echt klopt.

Op die manier wordt ervoor gezorgd dat er geen foute of misleidende informatie op een verpakking mag staan. Dat lijkt mij een prima zaak.

----------


## sophiaq

Volgens mij betekent dit dat er een vergelijkend onderzoek van tig jaren moet worden opgestart. Er zijn homeopatische middelen, waarbij dat is gedaan , maar voor vele lukt dat niet, omdat ze individueel worden samengesteld. Maar we komen hier, vermoed ik, op een discussie van pro regulier contra pro regulier èn homeopathie en dat wordt alleen maar emotioneel. Ikzelf kan een heleboel reguliere medicijnen niet verdragen, ben er zelfs goed ziek van geworden en heb soms baat bij homeopathie. Als je op een verpakking zet dat iets wordt aangeraden bij: dan ben je er al en doe je geen beloften. Voorts wordt door de farmacielobby de werkzaamheid van homeopathie ontkend, dus waar hebben we het dan nog over.

----------


## Flogiston

[b] [b]
Het idee is nu juist, geen verschil meer te maken tussen regulier en homeopathisch.

Als jij zegt dat er een vergelijkend onderzoek moet worden opgezet, dan moeten ze dat gewoon maar doen. De farmaceuten moeten dat tenslotte ook, dus waarom de homeopaten dan niet? Ze hebben al sinds Hahnemann de tijd gehad, en ook de invoering van de huidige wet was al heel lang bekend, dus niemand kan zeggen dat de homeopaten plotseling zijn overvallen met onverwachte nieuwe regels.

Je kunt natuurlijk ook vinden dat zo'n vergelijkend onderzoek niet nodig is. Prima, laten we die middelen dan goedkeuren zonder vergelijkende onderzoeken. In het kader van de eerlijkheid en de gelijke behandeling stel ik dan voor dat ook de farmaceuten nieuwe middelen op de markt mogen brengen zonder vergelijkend onderzoek.

Ik wil maar zeggen: dit heeft niets te maken met pro regulier of contra regulier, en ook niets met pro homeopathisch of contra homeopathisch. Dat is juist het mooie van deze wet: iedereen moet aan precies dezelfde regels voldoen. Omdat het in alle gevallen gaat om middelen die onze gezondheid kunnen beïnvloeden, lijkt mij dat niet meer dan logisch.

----------


## sophiaq

Ja hoor, je hebt gelijk

----------


## Flogiston

Ik vond zojuist een nuttig stukje om te lezen. Enkele kernpunten:

*Verkopers van kruidenmiddeltjes weten al sinds 2004 dat de "nieuwe" richtlijn eraan zat te komen.*
Ze hebben dus tien jaar de tijd gehad een paar simpele controles te doen. Waarom hebben ze al die tijd stilgezeten? Zouden hun claims toch niet kloppen? Hebben ze ons al die tijd voorgelogen?
*Ze hoeven slechts twee dingen te laten zien: dat hun middeltje werkt, en dat het niet schadelijk is.*
Beide lijken me logisch. In hun reclames beweren ze zelf dat ze al tijden aan beide voorwaarden voldoen. De wet vraagt dus alleen maar of ze even laten zien dat hun reclames niet misleidend waren.
De nieuwe wet zorgt er dus alleen maar voor dat de dingen die worden verkocht, echt werken en dat ze veilig zijn.

De fabrikanten zeggen al jaren dat dit zo is. Ze zeggen dus al jaren dat de nieuwe wet geen probleem is.

Zelf vind ik de nieuwe wet ook geen probleem: ik wil geneesmiddelen die echt werken, en ik wil geneesmiddelen die veilig zijn. Dat is precies waar de nieuwe wet voor zorgt.

Wie kan het hier nu _niet_ mee eens zijn?

----------


## Mageha

Zoals je hebt kunnen volgen zijn heel veel mensen het hier niet mee eens!!
Hou toch eens op ons zo te betuttelen. 
Wij hebben geen bewijs meer nodig omdat deze middelen zich zelf al honderden jaren hebben bewezen. 
Wij zitten niet te wachten op onnodig hoge kosten van die onderzoeken.
Kijk eens om je heen en zie eens hoe belabberd die wel 'goedgekeurde' middelen hun werk doen!! Meestal wordt je er niet beter van maar onder drukt het de kwaal en gaat de ziekte steeds verder in je systeem! Rekenen kun je trouwens ook al niet!

----------


## sophiaq

Nou, dan toch maar even een reactie van mijn kant.Homeopathie, nogmaals, behandelt niet de kwaal, maar de mens. Voor 1 kwaal heb je soms wel 8 middelen nodig, die met elkaar samenwerken. Kruiden, ook als niet samengestelde melanges kruiden, bestaan uit vele, vele bestanddelen, die op elkaar inwerken. Ze kunnen daarbij ook verschillend werken op verschillende individuen. Daarvoor is kennis nodig van de principes en kennis van de patient en daar kom je niet mee met vergelijkend groepsonderzoek. Vergelijkend onderzoek is trouwens vooral nodig omdat de allopatische middelen grote schade kunnen toebrengen. Het gaat dus ook om claims. Dat kun je van de homeopathie niet zeggen. Daar waar de homeopathie onderzoek kan doen, doet ze het overigens. Er zijn al homeopatische neussprays bijvoorbeeld, goedgekeurd en wel..Maar dat is lang niet altijd mogelijk.Lees eens iets over homeopathie, zou ik zeggen.Kennis is nooit weg. Je kunt altijd nog zeggen dat je er niet in gelooft. 
Voorts kunnen ook homeopatische middelen en kruiden een direct effect hebben, heel sterk zelfs. De eeuwenoude ervaring, die hiermee is opgedaan, mag niet worden weggeggooid. Verder zien we wat de allopathie met zijn veel te vergaand proefdieronderzoek, ook bij mensen kan aanrichten. Wat dacht je van  de antibiotica, die we via de dierketen binnenkrijgen? En dacht je nu heus dat alle - toenemende - allergieën komen door het roken? Laat je toch niks wijsmaken.
Door de homeopathie een onmogelijke eis op te leggen, wordt het de mensen lastig gemaakt om iets aan- preventieve- zelfzorg te doen. Kunnen we nog vaker naar de dokter. Of naar de specialist. Ik gebruik zelf trouwens beide en beoordeel wat goed voor mij is.Zo moet het en dat kan iedereen, daar hoef je niet voor gestudeerd te hebben. Mensen zijn slimmer dan je denkt, hoor en ook verstandiger.

----------


## Flogiston

Mageha, ik geef gewoon mijn mening, en ik geef daar een aantal argumenten bij. Waarom vind je dat betuttelend? En waarom is het niet betuttelend als jij jouw mening geeft?

Vervolgens zeg je dat er volgens jou geen bewijs meer nodig is omdat die middeltjes zichzelf al hebben bewezen. Maar als ze zichzelf al hebben bewezen, dan kunnen de fabrikanten toch heel eenvoudig aan de nieuwe wet voldoen? In feite zeg je dus dat er eigenlijk helemaal geen probleem is. Maar toch kom je nogal boos over...



sophiaq, als ik je goed begrijp, zeg je dat de werkzaamheid niet zou kunnen worden bewezen omdat een homeopaat vaak meerdere middeltjes in combinatie voorschrijft, en omdat hij aan elke patiënt een andere combinatie van andere middeltjes voorschrijft.

Een goede homeopaat gaat inderdaad op die manier te werk. Maar dat heeft niets met deze nieuwe wet te maken. De nieuwe wet is van toepassing op zelfzorgmiddeltjes. Daarbij gaat het steeds om één middeltje waar de fabrikant graag op wil vermelden waar het goed voor zou zijn. Dat mag alleen als de fabrikant kan laten zien dat hij gelijk heeft, en dat lijkt mij nog steeds heel logisch.

Je vertelt ook dat geneesmiddelen schadelijk kunnen zijn. Dat klopt. Maar dat geldt ook voor plantaardige middelen. Sintjanskruid is een bekend voorbeeld. Maar er zijn veel schadelijker kruiden. Zoals pijpbloem, dat nog steeds met regelmaat opduikt in allerlei kruidenmengsels, vooral in traditionele Chinese kruiden. Aan pijpbloem in zulke kruidenmengsels zijn al veel mensen gestorven, en anderen hebben permanente orgaanschade opgelopen. Vergelijkend onderzoek lijkt me dus nuttig, sterker nog: noodzakelijk.

Tot slot noem je de antibiotica die we via onze voedseldieren binnenkrijgen. Nu is dat om heel veel redenen een grote schande, maar... wat heeft dat te maken met de discussie over deze nieuwe wet?

Het achterliggende idee blijft heel eenvoudig dat fabrikanten alleen dingen op hun product mogen vermelden die overeenkomen met de waarheid. Dat geldt voor farmaceuten, dat geldt voor speelgoedfabrikanten, dat geldt voor fabrikanten van computerspelletjes, dat geldt voor fabrikanten van wasmachines - waarom zouden we dan een uitzondering maken voor fabrikanten van homeopathische middeltjes?

Gelijke monniken, gelijke kappen.

----------


## Mageha

Beste Flogiston, 
Volgens mij moeten we in heel Nederland eens af van al die regeltjes die niks anders dienen dan de portemonnaie van de bedenker!!
Ieder mens heeft zijn eigen verantwoording en als er op de producten staat wat erin zit is dat voldoende. 
Hoe vaak blijkt na jaren dat de goed gekeurde medicijnen toch niet zo best zijn?? Recent nog de pil die door tal van vrouwen geslikt is...en dat is maar een van de vele vergiftigende medicijnen. Neem bvb Ritalin daar van wisten ze al voordat het op de markt kwam dat het later schizofrenie en zelfdoding tot gevolg kan hebben maar zoals je wellicht weet is half Nederland (vanaf 4 jaar)aan de Ritalin! Nu maar afwachten wat het brengt. Kijk eens wat verder en zie wat er allemaal gebeurd met die zogenaamd goed gekeurde troep! 
Kijk naar al die E nummers die nu weer gewoon bij naam genoemd worden omdat "wij" dan niet weten dat het zo'n vies E nummer is! We worden constant belazerd. Wordt wakker Nederland en neem je eigen verantwoording!!

----------


## Flogiston

> Ieder mens heeft zijn eigen verantwoording en als er op de producten staat wat erin zit is dat voldoende.


Dan heb je dus geen probleem met de nieuwe wet.

Fabrikanten van homeopathische middeltjes mogen (sterker nog: _moeten_ zelfs) op de verpakking vermelden welke spulletjes erin zitten. Dat is al jaaaaren zo, en dat blijft gewoon zo.

----------


## Mageha

Je kunt of wilt het gewoon niet begrijpen!! Daar gaat het helemaal niet over. Dat staat inderdaad altijd al op de verpakking en is ook helemaal geen probleem. Neem jij nou lekker je eigen dure goed gekeurde medicijnen maar laat de weg vrij voor wie wat anders wil. Slaap lekker door tot het te laat is!! Lees eens wat meer op www.earthmatters.nl en zie wat er gaande is in de wereld!

----------


## Flogiston

Zullen we het fatsoenlijk houden, en het niet op de persoon spelen?

Als je het ergens niet mee eens bent, is dat je goed recht. Maar houd het alsjeblieft netjes. Richt je op de boodschap, niet op de boodschapper.

Dit gezegd hebbende: er is inderdaad heel veel mis binnen de farmaceutische industrie. Ik ben er dan ook een hartgrondig voorstander van om dat aan te pakken. Als je daar een aktie voor opzet, doe ik graag met je mee.

Maar: al is de farmaceutische industrie nog zo rot, dat is geen reden om anderen dan maar alles te laten beweren wat ze willen. Vergeet niet dat daar _ook_ commerciele motieven een rol spelen. Nog belangrijker: ook daar speelt onze gezondheid een rol!

Laat ik een voorbeeld geven om het concreet te maken. Ik hoor graag van je wat je van mijn voorbeeld vindt.

Stel: een fabrikant van kinderzitjes voor in de auto maakt reclame voor zijn product. Hij beweert dat zijn kinderzitjes superveilig zijn. Volgens hem beschermt dit kinderzitje het kind zelfs bij een frontale botsing met 100 km/u tegen een betonnen muur. Voor mijn part zet hij er nog zo'n sterretje bij, en dan ergens onderaan de opmerking dat dit alleen geldt voor kinderen tot 10 kg en mits volgens de richtlijnen bevestigd en zo.

Stel nu eens dat de consumentenbond een test doet, en dat daaruit blijkt dat een kind al ernstig letsel kan oplopen bij een botsing met 40 km/u.

Dan weet ik zeker dat de fabrikant ofwel zijn kinderzitje van de markt moet halen, ofwel geen dingen meer mag beweren waarvan hij niet kan laten zien dat ze kloppen. En waarschijnljk krijgt hij sowieso een boete wegens misleiding van de consument.

Ik denk dat dit terecht is.

Wat vind jij van dit voorbeeld, als ik vragen mag? Vind jij het terecht dat deze fabrikant wordt berispt, of vind jij dat hij zomaar iets mag beweren?

----------


## sophiaq

Volgens mijn mag de werkzaamheid, het doel waarvoor, juist niet op de verpakking vermeld worden. Dit is bedoeld om de koper af te schrikken. 
Verder dit: sommige kruiden kunnen bijzonder werkzaam zijn en bij fout gebruik schadelijk. Je moet dus weten wat ze kunnen. Dat geldt voornamelijk voor de Chinese, die maar lukraak worden aangeprezen. 
Kruiden in zijn totaal zijn door de farmaceutische industrie verdrongen, Ze zouden niet werkzaam zijn. Maar de farmaceutische industrie haalt één werkzame stof, salycylzuur, b.v. uit de bast van een boom, die voorheen als grondstof voor kruiden werd gebruikt en een meervoudige werking had. Eén stof voor één pijn en koorts dus, voorheen meer stoffen voor meer doelen. De werking moet hoog ziijn, er zijn dus proeven nodig. Een van de meest gemene is de LD-50 test, meen nog gebruikt, die vanaf 1950 of eerder in de VS is geïntroduceerd en waarmee proefdieren een dusdanig hoge dosering moesten krijgen dat de helft eraan krepeerde. 50% dus: letale dosis.
De zin is mij nog steeds ontgaan. Kruidenkundigen en homeopatisch deskundigen worden vaak afgeschilderd als kwaks, omdat zij de werkwijze van de farmaeutische industrie niet volgen of kunnen volgen, gezien hun andere werkwijze. Datzelfde geldt voor homeopatische middelen. Maar hun toepassing is heel anders. Overigens, wat is er mis met eeuwenlange ervaring?
Soms kan het niet. Er zijn dusdanig sterke medicijnen ( cytostatica) die je wel moet testen. Daarmee wordt trouwens ook ervaring opgedaan, al was het maar door toediening aan patiënten. Van de cytostatica tegen borstkanker heeft jaren, jarenlang 70% niet gewerkt, maar wel de bijwerkingen gegeven.
Hoe dan ook, er is momenteel een lobby die de homeopathie en kruidenkunde verdachter maakt dan ooit. Hiermee wordt de mensen de mogelijkheid tot zelfzorg ontnomen en mogen we allemaal naar de dokter voor een allopathisch medicijn. En dat wil de farmaceutische industrie heel erg graag. Ooit gehoord dat die jongens en meisjes zo arm zijn?

----------


## Flogiston

Bedankt voor je respectvolle en inhoudelijke reactie, sophiaq!

Je draagt een aantal goede punten aan. Mag ik er een voor een op ingaan? Daarmee doe ik het meest recht aan jouw punten, en zo weet ik van mezelf dat ik niets zal vergeten.




> Volgens mijn mag de werkzaamheid, het doel waarvoor, juist niet op de verpakking vermeld worden. Dit is bedoeld om de koper af te schrikken.


Ik denk dat het anders zit. Het doel mag best op de verpakking staan. Mits de fabrikant kan laten zien dat zijn middeltje dat doel bereikt.

Het is hetzelfde als in het voorbeeld van het kinderzitje. Daar mag ook het doel op vermeld worden. In dit geval: beschermt het kind bij botsingen tot 100 km/u. Maar, en dit is waar het om gaat: dat mag de fabrikant *alleen* zeggen wanneer hij kan laten zien dat zijn product inderdaad aan de beschrijving voldoet. Kan hij dat niet, dan mag hij dat ook niet zomaar beweren.




> Verder dit: sommige kruiden kunnen bijzonder werkzaam zijn en bij fout gebruik schadelijk. Je moet dus weten wat ze kunnen. Dat geldt voornamelijk voor de Chinese, die maar lukraak worden aangeprezen.


Helemaal mee eens.




> Kruiden in zijn totaal zijn door de farmaceutische industrie verdrongen, Ze zouden niet werkzaam zijn. Maar de farmaceutische industrie haalt één werkzame stof, salycylzuur, b.v. uit de bast van een boom, die voorheen als grondstof voor kruiden werd gebruikt en een meervoudige werking had.


We zien dus dat plantaardige middelen wel degelijk door de farmaceutische industrie worden gebruikt. We zien ook dat de farmaceuten helemaal niet beweren dat alle kruiden onwerkzaam zijn - dat zeggen ze absoluut niet, integendeel!

Als ik hier iets aan mag toevoegen: er is meer dan alleen de farmaceuten. Mijn arts heeft me ook wel eens een plantaardig middel voorgeschreven. Gewoon omdat dat middel voor dat specifieke geval het beste was.

Maar: dat was wel een middel waarvan de producent had _laten zien_ dat het werkt.




> Een van de meest gemene is de LD-50 test, meen nog gebruikt, die vanaf 1950 of eerder in de VS is geïntroduceerd en waarmee proefdieren een dusdanig hoge dosering moesten krijgen dat de helft eraan krepeerde. 50% dus: letale dosis.


Ik weet eigenlijk niet of die LD-50-test nog steeds wordt gebruikt. Aan de andere kant: je moet _iets_ doen om te weten of een bepaalde stof gevaarlijk kan zijn. Elke stof is in een bepaalde dosering giftig. Het is nuttig om te weten vanaf wanneer we waakzaam moeten zijn.




> Kruidenkundigen en homeopatisch deskundigen worden vaak afgeschilderd als kwaks, omdat zij de werkwijze van de farmaeutische industrie niet volgen of kunnen volgen, gezien hun andere werkwijze. Datzelfde geldt voor homeopatische middelen. Maar hun toepassing is heel anders.


Het gaat niet om de werkwijze of om de toepassing. Het enige dat telt is dat je _laat zien_ dat jouw methode werkt. _Hoe_ je dat laat zien is niet belangrijk, _als_ je het maar laat zien. En precies dat is wat veel homeopaten helaas steevast weigeren. Ik begrijp nog steeds niet waarom ze zo tegenwerken. Zo snijden ze zichzelf behoorlijk in de vingers.




> Overigens, wat is er mis met eeuwenlange ervaring?


Niets. Als je maar laat zien dat die ervaring klopt.

Er zijn namelijk ook eeuwenoude onzinverhalen. Het lijkt mij goed om de eeuwenoude ervaring te bewaren, en de eeuwenoude onzinverhalen als zodanig te kunnen herkennen.




> Van de cytostatica tegen borstkanker heeft jaren, jarenlang 70% niet gewerkt, maar wel de bijwerkingen gegeven.


Dat zat wat anders in elkaar.

Er zijn vele soorten borstkanker. Sommige daarvan reageren wel op cytostatica, sommige niet. Als bij jou borstkanker werd geconstateerd, was het tot voor kort niet mogelijk om vooraf te bepalen of cytostatica bij jou wel of niet zouden aanslaan.

Tja, en dan moet je toch wat. De enige manier om te ontdekken of jouw tumor op cytostatica zou reageren, was tot voor kort: "gewoon" proberen.

Dat was dus de werkelijke reden waarom cytostatica zo vaak niet werkten: 70% van de tumors reageerden er niet op. Maar wat wil je dan? Dan maar geen cytostatica geven, zodat de 30% die daar wel bij geholpen zou zijn, die behandeling niet krijgt? Dat zou toch ook onacceptabel zijn?

Hoe dan ook, sinds enkele jaren bestaat er een genetische test die vooraf kan bepalen of jouw tumor wel of niet zal reageren op cytostatica. We zullen dan ook zien dat vanaf nu het slagingspercentage van een cytostaticabehandeling met sprongen omhoog zal gaan. En dat de levenskwaliteit van mensen met borstkanker flink zal stijgen.




> Hoe dan ook, er is momenteel een lobby die de homeopathie en kruidenkunde verdachter maakt dan ooit.


Nee. Er is een beweging om (eindelijk) ook de grote homeopathische industrie eens te dwingen om te leveren wat ze beweren.

Je ziet dat overal terugkomen, niet alleen bij de homeopathie. Ook andere fabrikanten worden tegenwoordig veel harder aangepakt wanneer ze onjuiste informatie geven. Net als bij de fabrikant van de kinderzitjes (wat vind je daar trouwens van, vind je het terecht dat die wordt aangepakt als hij beweert dat zijn zitje zo enorm veilig is terwijl dat niet blijkt te kloppen?).




> Hiermee wordt de mensen de mogelijkheid tot zelfzorg ontnomen


Nee. Zelfzorg mag nog steeds. Het enige verschil is dat de fabrikant moet laten zien dat zijn beweringen juist zijn.

----------


## Mageha

Flogiston, een mooier voorbeeld had je gewoonweg niet kunnen aanhalen. Als ik zoiets lees denk ik gelijk ja,ja het zal wel. Laat je eigen verstand spreken. Toevallig was er deze week een stukje over autostoeltjes op de TV. Als je deze filmpjes ziet weet je dat bij elke botsing het nekje een enorme klap krijgt. Misschien is het wel beter om alleen een heupgordel om te hebben? Er komen zoveel factoren bij kijken die bepalen hoe ernstig het letsel zal zijn. Zo is het ook bij medicijnen bij de een werk dit goed en bij de ander juist niet. Laat ieder gewoon voor zichzelf bepalen wat hij wil. Er gebeuren best weleens gekke dingen maar ik denk dat de meeste fabrikanten een goed product op de markt willen zetten omdat mond tot mond reclame nog steeds de beste is! Als je het zelf moet betalen ben je zo wie zo alerter of iets wel werkt. Bij reguliere middelen ligt dit iets anders omdat die voor-geschreven worden door een arts en wij dan al snel denken dat het goed is.

----------


## Flogiston

Ik ben benieuwd wat jij hier nu van vindt. Vind je dat de fabrikant mag blijven beweren dat zijn zitjes de kinderen zo goed beschermen? Of vind je dat de fabrikant ons niet mag voorliegen, en alleen dingen mag beweren die kloppen?

----------


## sophiaq

De vergelijking met autostoeltjes, daar hebben we niks aan. Een autostoeltje is een ding. Een medicijn grijpt in op allerlei levende functies in het lichaam. Soms is niet te voorspellen wat en hoe het zal werken. Dat geldt dus voor alle medicijnen.
Verder werden bij de LD test waanzinnig hoge doses toegediend, zo hoog dat ze in het gewone gebruik niet voorkomen. Die dieren zijn dus voor niets gemarteld. 
De chemo werd en wordt uitgedeeld om ervaring op te doen, is als zodanig niet werkzaam, of giftig of wel werkzaam en giftig. Ook hier geen garantie. Net zo min als bij zelfzorgmiddelen. 
Ooit wel eens nagedacht over de problemen van de farmaceutische industrie, die nauwelijks vernieuwende middelen op de markt brengt? Maar wel wil verdienen en onderwijl gekort wordt doordat de verzekeraars steeds meer generieke medicijnen voorschrijven?
Zelfzorgmiddelen zoals fytotherapie en homeopathie en orthomoleculaire therapie zijn alle geduchte concurrenten. Flogiston, je zoekt alsmaar naar een mogelijkheid om het probleem te reduceren tot zwart- wit. Maar het is geen autostoeltje probleem. Dat is wel zwart - wit. We hebben het hier over een zeer complexe werkelijkheid. Wel is de concurrentiepositie van de verschillende industrieën zwart wit. O ja, er is een verschil tussen het aantonen van de werkzaamheid en die van de bijwerkingen. Homeopathie kent geen bijwerkingen. Ik denk dat de bijwerkingen belangrijker zijn dan de werkzaamheid. Aantonen van de werkzaamheid is commercieel in beginsel, die van bijwerkingen is medisch.

----------


## Flogiston

Homeopathie kent geen bijwerkingen? Bedoel je misschien dat er geen _registratie_ is, zoals bij medicijnen, en dat we daardoor de meeste bijwerkingen nooit zullen ontdekken, ook al worden soms mensen flink ziek? Enneh - ben je al die gevallen van vergiftiging vergeten, die zelfs doden hebben gekost, en waarbij slachtoffers die het wel overleefden levenslang aan de nierdialyse zijn?

Maar goed, daar gaat het allemaal niet om. Als ik jouw verhaal mag samenvatten, dan komt het neer op het volgende:



> Geneesmiddelen zijn gevaarlijk. Daarom hoeven we geen kwaliteitseisen te stellen aan homeopathische middelen.


Eerlijk gezegd begrijp ik die redenatie niet. Want zelfs al zou de farmaceutische industrie één groot complot van geld en macht zijn, dan nog is dat geen reden om homeopathische middeltjes maar zomaar te gaan verkopen, met misleidende informatie erop.

_Dat_ is namelijk waar de nieuwe wet om gaat: is het toegestaan om zomaar iets op je product te zetten, ook al klopt het niet? Of moet de consument kunnen vertrouwen op de informatie die de fabrikant geeft?

Of het nu om kinderzitjes, kruidenmiddeltjes of andere producten gaat, de vraag is of een fabrikant wel of niet zomaar iets mag beweren.

Wat vind jij?

----------


## sophiaq

Floristan, niet jokken. Je legt me woorden in de mond die ik nooit heb uitgesproken laat staan neergeschreven. Je doet dat notabene in citaatvorm. Héél onzindelijk. Jij kunt niet netjes discussiëren.
Ik zou zeggen., koop een kinderzitje en ga er zelf op zitten en rij naar school en laat je voorlichten. En neem een cursus in manieren.
Verder doe ik niet meer mee. Dit mag je allemaal citeren. Tussen aanhalingstekens en in een ballonnetje dus, mag je het weg knutselen.

----------


## Flogiston

Even lezen: ik heb heel, heel duidelijk geschreven: "[jouw verhaal] komt neer op het volgende".

Dat blijft waar. Je valt de geneesmiddelen aan, en vervolgens concludeer je dat het onzin is om te eisen dat _andere_ fabrikanten ons niet mogen misleiden.

Het valt me op dat ik continu mijn best doe om zo gedetailleerd mogelijk in te gaan op alles wat je zegt. Dat is voor mij een vorm van respectvol een gesprek voeren. Het valt me ook op dat jij nog niet hebt gereageerd op de punten die ik noem. Je herhaalt steeds je eigen verhaal, maar ik mis de antwoorden op mijn punten.

Het kan best zijn dat je het niet eens bent met de punten die ik naar voren breng. Als dat zo is, zou ik graag van je horen wat er volgens jou mis is met mijn punten, en waarom je het er niet mee eens bent.

----------


## Flogiston

We zijn nu bijna twee weken verder. Hopelijk zijn de gemoederen intussen wat bedaard.

Ik heb helaas al die tijd niets meer van jullie gehoord.

Nu ik deze draad teruglees, zie ik dat ik steeds heb geprobeerd zo goed mogelijk op jullie punten in te gaan. Jullie zijn echter nauwelijks op mijn punten ingegaan; jullie hebben slechts je eigen standpunt herhaald, zonder in te gaan op wat ik heb gezegd.

Mag ik daaruit afleiden dat jullie inzien dat ik een paar terechte opmerkingen heb geplaatst?

Nogmaals, ik sta open voor elke andere mening, maar ik zou het gewoon op prijs stellen als we het dan over de inhoudelijke standpunten zouden kunnen hebben. Dus geen monoloog houden waarin je steeds maar weer je eigen standpunt verkondigt, maar samen (!) een dialoog voeren waarin we elkaars (!) standpunten bespreken.

Hopelijk is dat nog mogelijk.

----------


## Flogiston

Intussen zijn we bijna twee maanden verder, en niemand heeft nog iets bijgedragen. Kennelijk zijn mijn argumenten toch echt wel van toepassing!

Dit betekent dus dat dit artikel het bij het juiste eind heeft.

*Verkopers van kruidenmiddeltjes weten al sinds 2004 dat de "nieuwe" richtlijn eraan zat te komen.*
Ze hebben dus bijna tien jaar de tijd gehad een paar simpele controles te doen. Waarom hebben ze al die tijd stilgezeten? Zouden hun claims toch niet kloppen? Hebben ze ons al die tijd voorgelogen?
*Ze hoeven slechts twee dingen te laten zien: dat hun middeltje werkt, en dat het niet schadelijk is.*
Beide lijken me logisch. In hun reclames beweren ze zelf dat ze al tijden aan beide voorwaarden voldoen. De wet vraagt dus alleen maar of ze even willen laten zien dat hun reclames niet misleidend waren. Dat lijkt me eigenlijk gewoon logisch, toch?
De nieuwe wet zorgt er dus alleen maar voor dat de dingen die worden verkocht, echt werken en dat ze veilig zijn.

De fabrikanten zeggen al jaren dat dit zo is. Ze zeggen dus al jaren dat de nieuwe wet geen probleem is.

Voor de consument is de nieuwe wet ook geen probleem: iedereen wil tenslotte geneesmiddelen die echt werken, en die veilig zijn. Dat is precies waar de nieuwe wet voor zorgt.

Dit kan toch niet controversieel zijn? En als iemand tegen zo'n zinvolle wet tekeer gaat, dan moeten daar toch wel fikse commerciële belangen achter schuilgaan?

----------

